# NIS yppasswd problem

## darkweaseljedi

Searching to avoid posting a dup question, I ran into this article in google's cache. While it describes my problem exactly and in detail; as typical there were no other posts in the google cached thread, which leaves me with no better of an answer.

Anyone have any clues?  My setup is different than his, I'm running Gentoo 1.4rc2, and I emerged ypserv/ypbind, and followed the Linux NIS HOWTO.  

However, his post describes the same error I am having.  I'm guessing I goofed something up, but I can't figure out what it could be.

Thanks for any help!

nathan

Stefan wrote:

Hi there - I recently installed NIS on my main server, and set it up

as a master server.  I then installed NIS on a secondary machine and

set it up as a slave.  Both machines are running Caldera OpenLinux

3.1.1, and I downloaded the YP distributions from kernel.org - I

didnt' like the built-in NIS support in Caldera.  Anyway, I am having

a very bizarre problem.  All of the NIS server and client  processes

are up and running fine on both machines, except for one problem -

only root seems to be able to resolve the passwd maps through yp.  No

regular user has access to them and as a consequence no one can change

their password via yppasswd - from either machine.  Here's the

printout from ypwhich (stefan is an unpriveleged user) on taurus, the

master server:

[stefan@taurus yp]$ yppasswd

yppasswd: can't find the master ypserver: Internal NIS error

[stefan@taurus yp]$ ypwhich -m

netgroup.byuser taurus.funfunfun.com

netgroup.byhost taurus.funfunfun.com

netgroup taurus.funfunfun.com

group.bygid taurus.funfunfun.com

group.byname taurus.funfunfun.com

Can't find master for map passwd.byname. Reason: Internal NIS error

ypservers taurus.funfunfun.com

Can't find master for map passwd.byuid. Reason: Internal NIS error

[stefan@taurus yp]$ su root

Password: 

[root@taurus yp]# ypwhich -m

netgroup.byuser taurus.funfunfun.com

netgroup.byhost taurus.funfunfun.com

netgroup taurus.funfunfun.com

group.bygid taurus.funfunfun.com

group.byname taurus.funfunfun.com

passwd.byname taurus.funfunfun.com

ypservers taurus.funfunfun.com

passwd.byuid taurus.funfunfun.com

[root@taurus hydra]# yppasswd

Unknown error

yppasswd: unknown user (uid=0).

Can anyone tell me why this isn't working?

Stefan

----------

